# Tool Gloat



## Tom Griffin (May 17, 2012)

My wife and I hit a few garage sales this morning and I picked up a new/old vise. It's a 30's vintage Prentiss Bulldog 4" machine vise. That's about 60 pounds of old American iron for a grand total of $2, yes $2 and the guy even loaded for me. I can't wait to sandblast it, make some new jaws and give it a fresh coat of paint. I'll post some before and after shots of the process.

Tom


----------



## AR1911 (May 17, 2012)

That's a bargain.  I bought a vise very similar but I paid $45.


----------



## Redirish (May 17, 2012)

Tom, you stink!!


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 17, 2012)

Redirish said:


> Tom, you stink!!



Can't disagree with that.  :lmao:  I must not hang out in the right places.  The only things I see at "sales" are baby clothes and broken lawn mowers. 

-Ron


----------



## AR1911 (May 17, 2012)

Ron, you must live by me.  Same sales around here.

I've about decided the only place to find decent stuff is estate sales near defense plants, and possibly in the "old money" part of town.
Young families don't sell machine tools.


----------



## Tom Griffin (May 17, 2012)

There are plenty of toy and baby clothes sales around here as well, but sometimes you just get lucky. I also bought a small pressure blaster from the same dude, so I'll be using his sandblaster to restore his old vise. 

Tom


----------



## randyjaco (May 17, 2012)

It is not a proper Gloat without pictures B^)

Randy


----------



## Tom Griffin (May 17, 2012)

randyjaco said:


> It is not a proper Gloat without pictures B^)
> 
> Randy



What was I thinking?


----------



## randyjaco (May 17, 2012)

Much better.
 Now you officially suck!

Randy


----------



## pdentrem (May 17, 2012)

Other than the rust, it does not have the usual beaten and misshapened lump of metal that one sees around here. Good buy for sure!


----------



## 8ntsane (May 17, 2012)

Tom
Nice Score   :drink2:
You got one hell of a good deal, I think I better hit the yard sales this weekend!  :biggrin:

Be sure to post up the after pics of that baby. Oh, I just know its gonna look like brand new!:thumbzup:


----------



## churchjw (May 18, 2012)

I have to agree with the group you suck. :biggrin: That is a great find.  Glad you found it and its going to have a good home.  At $2 I am shocked it didn't end up as scrap.  Wife and I do yard sales every Saturday.  Its our time together yard sales till 12:00 then nice lunch and then  other stuff.  Its amazing the stuff you can fine but you have to look around a lot of baby clothes and broken lawn mowers to find something as cool as that vise.  

Jeff


----------



## Tom Griffin (May 18, 2012)

There's an awful lot of whining going on around here. I'm half way considering dropping this thing on my foot just to make you guys feel better. :yikes:


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 18, 2012)

TLGriff said:


> There's an awful lot of whining going on around here. I'm half way considering dropping this thing on my foot just to make you guys feel better. :yikes:



Would you, please?  :biggrin:  Make sure you have pics, video would be better. :lmao:

I am going to have to buckle down and hit some of these sales no matter how painful.

-Ron


----------



## jumps4 (May 18, 2012)

you have to ask for tools
they wont drag a bridgeport out in the yard to display it:lmao:
besides if he's at work and she's in one of those moods
you may score a nice tool
lol
steve


----------

